

An Analysis of Linux Scalability to Many Cores (2010) [pdf] - yankcrime
http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs240/readings/analysis-linux-scalability.pdf

======
flatfilefan
I have just upgraded from AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ to AMD FX 8350 Eight-Core
4GHz, the Handbrake video compression FPS went from 10 to 120-300. This makes
for almost linear boost for GHz and number of cores.

------
xtacy
The conference talk video is up here:
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi10/analysis-linux-
scal...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi10/analysis-linux-scalability-
many-cores)

------
miga
Nothing newer on the topic? Given that 64-core nodes have become standard in
high performance computing, and there are talks about 100s of cores on a
single chip, the research may benefit from revision.

------
synctext
Love how this is old MIT work, with HN pointing to "stanford.edu"

------
kryps
This study is from 2010 (Linux kernel 2.6.35-rc5).

~~~
buster
Yes, i am wondering how much this holds true with a recent kernel. Still
interesting though!

------
shmerl
illumos kernel is known to scale better.

~~~
asdfs
Any references?

~~~
shmerl
I'm not sure if anyone made a strict quantitative analysts. This is what I
remember reading: <http://gdamore.blogspot.com/2010/02/scalability-fud.html>

